# 75-Bow Collection for Sale- including Delta-V, and Dynabo



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Go over to the Classified section. You may not be used to checking it for Collections. I noticed, here, that History forum includes Collection sale info. 

Over in the Compound-Target classifieds is a collection of 75-tuned vintage bows, including the Delta-V, Dynabo, Oneida, Onza, and other names that frequent this history forum. Its out in Virginia, 60-miles from DC.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

can't seem to find it, can you post the link


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*I think I am doing this right...*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1278266


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Steelhat said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1278266


Perfect, thanks.


----------



## samhighnam (Dec 2, 2008)

*Bump*

Bump for a great collection. By the way you dont know a lynda and emiel smet do you? they are my aunt and uncle should live very close to you.


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thaks for everyone's messages*

We will have to keep an eye out for Lynda and Emeil!

Thanks for everyone's messages. This has been a fun set to have and enjoy and shoot. 

Steelhat


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*Bows*

Hey Steelhat, Did you Finally get that bear adjusted and the right string on it?

I see that you are selling you bow collection and I am interested in it. I used 

to MFG the Astro Bow and have been in the archery business for over 30 yrs. 

and have a pretty good appreachion of the bows and there back ground as I 

started bow hunting in 1959 and target in 1967. Do you have a complete list 

of the bows in the collection and if so could you e-mail them to me at 

[email protected] Thanks Skip


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Thanks for asking*

Thanks.
I will send to you the spreadsheet log of each bow, and more photos.

I hope you find them interesting.

Steelhat


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

Are you the right collector for this set? Contact me and I will send more photos and log spreadsheet.

Steelhat


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

pm sent ..


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

From the PMs I am receiving, I am glad that everyone is enjoying looking at the log sheet of all these bows, and the additional photos I sent out. It seems that everyone has the same challenge-- getting transportation plans for the collection. Best of luck to all interested collectors. Can you imagine shooting a different bow every weekend and not having to do the same bow, twice, for about a year and a half? That is what the size of this collection is all about.

Thanks for the emails and PMs. 
Does anyone know of a larger, active, shootable and tuned collection? In Virginia? I always thought this was one of the largest in Virginia. If you know of a larger shootable and tuned collection, shoot me a PM. 

Best of luck with your end of summer,

Steelhat


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Delta-V, Dynabo, Jennings Bow of Future, and more!*

ttt


----------



## Steelhat (Jan 24, 2006)

*Sold*

Sold, pending payment.

Thanks for everyone's PMs and emails. 

Steelhat


----------

